# Czech Embassy in Cairo



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

from AlMasry Al Youm

Security authorities on Wednesday arrested one of three people allegedly involved in an attack on security officers guarding the Czech Republic Embassy in Giza, said Egyptian security sources.

Investigations revealed that the defendants were riding a motorcycle and threw a liquid substance at the security guards, wounding three of them, alleged security sources. Residents in the area caught one of the suspects, but the two others escaped.

The arrested suspect, 27-year-old Walid Mahmoud, had allegedly planned with two accomplices to steal the guards’ weapons. The suspects were allegedly carrying bladed weapons. 

A security official said that Giza security forces were dispatched to the embassy and that the injured guards were taken to the hospital. The official also said the public prosecutor was notified to begin investigations.

During questioning, the suspect said they had no intention of attacking the embassy and that their sole purpose was to steal the guards’ firearms, according to security sources.

The prosecution ordered the suspect detained for four days pending investigation.


----------

